# What grade crs is this?



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Calling all crs/cbs experts. My crs/cbs has been berried and breeding steadily since i got them beginning of january. I recently noticed this baby swimming around. It's just shy of 1cm. All my other fry show normal coloration, except for this one. I understand the more white (with nice opaqueness of course) the better the grade.

So what would this one be considered? Or would this be considered not a crs/cbs anymore?










Sorry crappy phone pic.

sent from Samsung GS3


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Could be wrong, but that might be the snow white variation. "Caridina cf. cantonensis sp." if I'm right.

You'll want to isolate that one for selective breeding if you're really into it if that's the case.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

here is the guide for ya

Crystal Red Shrimp Grading Guide .:. Information to successfully grade the Crystal Red Shrimp

+1 what effox says.. I think it's also called white bee shrimps or white crystal shrimp


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks to both of you, I had seen the CRS grading guides before, but wasn't aware of the snow white/white crystal version. Now I know more where to look and do my research.

It was kind of a surprise as I didn't expect they would breed an all white version without some funky selective breeding.

Now that I look closer I count about 4 more that are also colourless (no red or black) but also are not showing much white yet. These ones are only about 3-4mm. I was actually going to cull them, but seeing this larger white one, maybe I should give these ones a chance.


----------

